# Opinions needed



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Bird lovers,
I need opinions on pet bird diapers presently on the market including feedback on their strengths and weakness. It would be helful if you could be specific on needs you may be looking for in a bird diaper device.
Thank you. Boni Birds


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Boni Birds said:


> Bird lovers,
> I need opinions on pet bird diapers presently on the market including feedback on their strengths and weakness. It would be helful if you could be specific on needs you may be looking for in a bird diaper device.
> Thank you. Boni Birds


The one I have for Squeaks works just fine BUT, 2 problems:

1. Ease of putting on him could be improved

2. Size problem.

Others have also had problems with the size. I think a better "adjustable" suit would be quite helpful!

Squeaks had to go FIVE sizes larger than ones recommended for pigeons on the Flight Suit size chart.

Mine is made out of nylon w/a Velcro fastener. I don't use liners (just the one that came already with the suit) but the suit washes out in a jiffy and dries VERY quickly. 

Also, with too MUCH material, I think the birds tends to peck at it more.

Hope these comments help...


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you so much!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Boni Birds said:


> Bird lovers,
> I need opinions on pet bird diapers presently on the market including feedback on their strengths and weakness. It would be helful if you could be specific on needs you may be looking for in a bird diaper device.
> Thank you. Boni Birds


Hi there!
So glad that someone is making the effort to build a better diaper!
I would also like to see a more adjustable diaper. One that does not cover too much of the bird's chest area, and is easier to put on & take off. 

It should be secure when attached to a leash. And also easy to wash and quick to dry. And with a large enough space in the "pouch" to hold several droppings without soiling the bird's feathers. I think velcro is a good fastener to use - it is sturdy and quick to fasten.

One thing that really bothers me about the avian fashions diaper is that they charge extra for color choices. So I ended up with the standard "rainbow" diaper which looks just ridiculous on my poor white bird. But it was something like an extra $10 just to get a plain grey one and I refused to pay it because I know it can't cost the manufacturers that much extra to use a different color fabric...minor thing I guess, but fashion choices are important to some of us 

That's all I can think of at the moment...Hope it helps!


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you very much for the info, I agree -it should not cost extra for a plain color. Bb


----------



## dlgilbert4 (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello,

For those of you with diapers, what kind do you have and what size? Would you recommend it to others?

Thank you,
Danielle


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi Boni Birds!
I never tried any current bird diapers on the market so I cannot really help you there, except to say that the reason why I have not been super interested in them is because they cover up so much of the bird and look uncomfortable. Plus I want my bird to look like herself, not a clown (I am defintately for the natural color diapers!) Or maybe i have no bird fashion sense, who knows  

Anyway this is simply a letter of encouragement, I guess, because your PG wear sounds really really awesome... I only have one bird but she is EVERYWHERE all the time and of course loves the places that are not poop-friendly (ie:my bed, my laptop, anywhere absorbs poo and stains!) And the idea of an easily adjustable, low-fabric, natural colored diaper sounds just AWESOME right now!! Just send me one! I'll pay (almost) anything!! I promise I won't steal your idea!!! PG WEAR, NOW!! please?


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you for your enthusiasm! My PGwear does let the bird look like a bird, most people don't even know Mr.Hooters is wearing one until he turns around or goes up high so they see the under side. Their no extra fabric dragging behind, your bird will be able to access nearly all its feathers. Mr. Hooters wears it all day when I am home, (with recomended pad changes eevry two -three hours) (and with practice the device does not have to be remove to change it- even handier) 
If all goes right with the government paper filing stuff I should be able to offer them by the begining of May. I have high standards for my inventing, and for the comfort of my birds, I know your birds and you will love them! Bb


----------

